# Water can be fun...



## Pennywise (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## snownow (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice, I really like the look of the second one. Great work


----------



## GYFÄP (Apr 30, 2007)

I love the first one! It's really incredible how that second drop of water looks. It's a reflection isn't it?

I once tried that same experiment and let me tell you; yours is MUCH better! Haha.. 

Really beautiful pictures. I love water !!!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow! That first one is very impressive. It's almost like mercury dripping out of the tap more than water.

>;o))


----------



## ShootHoops (Apr 30, 2007)

Fabulous! I love it. :thumbup:


----------



## ClarkKent (Apr 30, 2007)

Amazing!


----------



## loser101 (Apr 30, 2007)

Love both, the second one doesn't even look like a photograph.


----------



## d1a1s1 (Apr 30, 2007)

So, as an aspiring beginner (very green), could you tell me what you did to set this up? Also, if you could tell me what equipment was used as well as exposures? Very appreciated!
-Daniel


----------



## oldnavy170 (Apr 30, 2007)

I really love the second one.  I give you credit on your macro's!


----------



## Pennywise (May 1, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments!!  

the set-up is very easy.  I have a Nikon D50

I was using my 50mm 1.8 lens.  The trick is to have as fast of a shutter speed as you can with the lens as open as poss. (low aperature number).  the Ap on these photos were 1.8


----------



## schumionbike (May 1, 2007)

Very creative and I like the shot a lot.  The only suggestion is I would not include so much of the faucet though, I think that would bring more attention to the water drop and the reflection, what do you think of this idea?


----------



## Detoff (May 1, 2007)

nice photos!  The I really like the look of the water in the first one, but the bright spot in the lower right corner is distracting.  Cropping it out takes care of it, but unfortunately leaves little room for the water to "fall."  

The only nit pick I have about the second is the bright spot in the middle of the spoon.  

Definately cool shots, I'll have to give something like this a try now.


----------



## bnz506 (May 1, 2007)

Wow I really like that 2nd that splash off the spoon is sooo cool.


----------



## danir (May 1, 2007)

Wow. Both are wonderful shots.

Dani.


----------



## d1a1s1 (May 1, 2007)

Pennywise said:


> Thanks for the compliments!!
> 
> the set-up is very easy.  I have a Nikon D50
> 
> I was using my 50mm 1.8 lens.  The trick is to have as fast of a shutter speed as you can with the lens as open as poss. (low aperature number).  the Ap on these photos were 1.8




Much appreciated!


----------



## fightheheathens (May 2, 2007)

i love how in the second shot you can clearly see the word sink.


----------



## Kristen6877 (May 2, 2007)

I love it!  Great work!


----------

